# upgrading safety harness



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

pretty cut in dry here guys. I climbed the last two years with the stock one that came with my gorilla Grey Back climber. beside the fact that its a jumbled mess when I pull it out of the scent lock bag. the back tether isn't very long and restricts me as a bow hunter. for 50-100 bucks what would you guys recommend?


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . I've had a Hunter Safety System Harness for about 10 years. That's what I would recommend.


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

any models in specific ? my main concern is not having the mobility I want


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

They all have gotten a lot better over the years had a Hunter Safety System vest, but last year I bought a Tree Spider vest. The Tree Spyder has an awesome fit, design, and construction that fits close. I like vest that have a good fit and adequate pockets for gear. Some vest get hung up on your tree steps/climbing sticks as you climb down especially in the low light.
End of the year you can find both the HSS and Tree Spyder safety vests on markdown considerably in the under $100 and below range. Take a look at the HSS Ultra light or the Tree Spyder vests.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve had a Summit Seat of the Pants for a few years. It&#8217;s been very comfortable, and simple to both put on and attach to the tree. I&#8217;ve heard good reviews about the Muddy harness, but haven&#8217;t tried one myself.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

IMO, Hunter Safety System harnesses are the way to go. I have the ultra light and the vest. No mobility problems here. Also, their lifelines keep you tied off going up and down. Great company!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

***** laker45 said:


> IMO, Hunter Safety System harnesses are the way to go. I have the ultra light and the vest. No mobility problems here. Also, their lifelines keep you tied off going up and down. Great company!


Let's make it clear that the vests do not come with a lifeline. The lifeline is something separate entirely.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Another vote for the HSS - I have the ultra-lite & I can't see how any would be easier to use.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have never used a safety strap other than a couple of times with the one that comes with the stand. Can you wear the HSS under your top layer? I am most likely going to start wearing one but I want that I can wear under my Sitka gear.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

wildman said:


> I have never used a safety strap other than a couple of times with the one that comes with the stand. Can you wear the HSS under your top layer? I am most likely going to start wearing one but I want that I can wear under my Sitka gear.


No problem wearing the the vest under a layer of clothing.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Let's make it clear that the vests do not come with a lifeline. The lifeline is something separate entirely.


You are correct. My wording was a bit misleading.
The lifeline is a separate product and a good one imo.


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

Dick Sporting Goods put all their remaining safety harnesses on clearance.
Just picked up a Muddy that weighs less than 2 lbs for $59.99 at the Westlake, OH store.
It is the complete package - harness, linesman rope, treestrap, suspension relief strap, and carabiners. Hunting strategies DVD and a window sticker too.
Pretty slick and very comfortable to wear. There is padding on the straps that go around the legs and the buckles are easy & quiet to connect.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Ive had a Summit Seat of the Pants for a few years. Its been very comfortable, and simple to both put on and attach to the tree. Ive heard good reviews about the Muddy harness, but havent tried one myself.


+1

I have an SOP Pro harness. They will all save your life. The SOP tether will prevent injury should you have a hard fall.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use the harness that comes with a summit viper. but I didn't like the length of the tether so I went to cabelas on line and bought a longer tether. its called a hunter safety system rope-style tree strap and it only costs 24.99 plus shipping.
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.summitstands.com/harnesses

Got one for $69 on ebay. Very comfy, nice features. easy on easy off. I also like the rope and prussic hitch they provide over the straps that many harnesses come with.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

+1 for the Muddy outdoors package. 50.00 at Dicks and really comfy, easy to put on. And mine is pink 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

